# Snow Peas, to blanch or not to blanch before freezing.



## woodsy (Oct 13, 2008)

So i've been told that i can freeze snow peas w/o blanching them.
Never did like the way they stick together when blanched and frozen.
Anyone else just pick and freeze peas without blanching them first?


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

I take the bag out with me to the garden. Put them directly into the bag then into the freezer...never blanch


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

I blanch all my veggies before freezing.


----------



## PixieLou (May 1, 2010)

why not freeze 2 small bags of peas - one blanched, one not. pull them out in a couple days and do a side by side taste comparison - find out which your family prefers.


----------

